# Its Changed!!!!



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (31 January 2013)

I was just browsing & then the whole format changed!!!! Glad to have petbox :-D


----------



## MrsMozart (31 January 2013)

The world it is a'changin'!


----------



## Montyforever (31 January 2013)

Ahhhh! That was very fast!!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (31 January 2013)

well this IS a good idea


----------



## Archangel (31 January 2013)

Another new bit!

Better check the pets in then...

Matilde - cat
Sybilla and Bluebell - chickens
Lumiere and Tweety - budgies


----------



## Dizzydancer (31 January 2013)

Well this is good! Now i can be concerned about my cats too! Ha ha


----------



## bex1984 (31 January 2013)

Do you think they got fed up of all the cat box threads in (what was) soapbox?!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 January 2013)

bex1984 said:



			Do you think they got fed up of all the cat box threads in (what was) soapbox?! 

Click to expand...

i guess yes.  I did ask for a cat room about 2 years ago and TFC said no as it was horse and hound and there was no room for a cat/ pet chat... But there has been so many more threads about cats recently  majority rules eh


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (31 January 2013)

Yay!

My pets are Gandalf, 6 yo white deaf cat and Kimberley, 11 yo tortie with 1 eye. Both indoor cats and are my babies


----------



## Irishbabygirl (31 January 2013)

Well my non horsey or houndy animals consist of two guineas which I pamper just as much as the horses and the dog!


----------



## muddygreymare (31 January 2013)

This is all so confusing! Pet-box is a good idea though  Other than the ponies I have a dog and 7 fish  Am looking into getting a tortoise though, might just do a thread on that now


----------



## Emilieu (31 January 2013)

Oooh goody, i like this new bit!


----------



## KSR (31 January 2013)

Very handy.. My mum's dog stays at mine every second week (with her), and I have 8 cats (including one of hers and one my friend asked me to look after for a couple of weeks - 8 years ago)..

Plus 3 horses and 2 ponies


----------



## Welsh (31 January 2013)

Oh hell! With all these new places I'll NEVER get anything done around the house!

Pet box is a great idea, I'd better go make a cuppa, grab some jammy dodgers & settle down for a read then


----------



## Jake10 (1 February 2013)

Is horse and hound becoming more like mumsnet?

If so can we please have a chicken keepers section? But non of the silly DD, DS type stuff


----------



## pines of rome (2 February 2013)

Welsh said:



			Oh hell! With all these new places I'll NEVER get anything done around the house!

Pet box is a great idea, I'd better go make a cuppa, grab some jammy dodgers & settle down for a read then 

Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly, more time wasting!!!


----------

